# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  أنتخاب أحلى أسم بالمنتدى!!!!( تفضلو نتيجة التصويت)

## نور الحوراء

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته!!!

أنتخاب أحلى أسم بالمنتدى!!!!*

*دعوة لانتخاب اجمل اسم بالمنتدى؟؟ شنو رايكم شي حلو مو* 

*وهذي دعوه لانتخاب احلى الاسامي بالمنتدى لانها*

*بصراحه الاسماء تدل على ذوق أصحابها فهي من اختيارهم..*

*كل واحد يصوت للأسم اللى يعجبه..وهكذا يتم اختيار الاسم الاكثر تصويتا..*

*اتمنى انها تعجبكم وارجو التفاعل لكسر روتين المواضيع الدسمة ..*

*مع تمنياتي للجميع بالفوز.. وبعد فتره من التصويت راح نشوف احلى اسم بمنتدانا الغاالي*


*اتمنى من احد المشرفين يساعدني بالموضوع :*

*ونسوي اي شي للفائز* 

*بعدما نصوت اكثر عشر اسامي اخذوا اصوات* 

*نعمل لهم تصويت من جديد*

*للأمانه* 
*منقوووول..*

----------


## perfume

يلا إن شاء الله يطلع اسمي perfume 
وبالنسبة للاسم الي عجبني هو أمل الظهور
مشكورة أختي على الموضوع

----------


## ضوى

*تشكرين أختي على المشاركة الرائعة* 

*ولكن قبل أن أختار الاسم الذي يعجبني أود لفت نظر ادارة المنتدى* 
*إلى بعض الاسماء التي يجب على الاعضاء تغيرها لسوئها أو بذائتها....* 

*أما أحلى اسم عندي هو (  النور المؤمل  )*

----------


## سمراء

*اول شي يسلمو نور عالموضوع*
*اسامي الأعضاء اغلبها حلوة*
*بس اكثر اسم عجبني هو شجن الذكريات*

----------


## نور الحوراء

*مشكورين حبايبي عالمرور*
*يعني ألحين أمل الظهور:نقطه*
*النور المؤمل:نقطه*
*شجن الذكريات:نقطه*
*بانتظار باقي الأعضاء..*

----------


## اهات كربلاء

يسلموووووو
الاسم الي عاجبني روح وريحااااان

----------


## أسرار الليل

مشكورة حبيبتي ع الموضوع
واحلى إسم عندي 
امممممممم
( حنين الجروح)

----------


## بسمه نغم

روح وريحان 
 تحياتي
 بسومه 
بسمه نغم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين اخت نور الحوراء فكرة حلوة


اني اصوت الى اسمي عفاف الهدى 

لأنو فعلا عاجبني واني الى اعرف وش مغزاه 
عشان كدا اصوت لو 

ولو كان ممنوع اصوت الى نفسي خبريني عشان اصوت على اسم ثاني 

وما بينتي لينا حبيبتي هل بأمكاننا التصويت أكثر من مرة ولا لا

----------


## ولد المدينه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


مشكووووورهـ أختي العزيزهـ نور الحوراء

على هذا الموضوع المشوق للغايه _ تسلم يدك


أنا أصوت حق الغاليه روح وريحان  بصراحه إسمها ذووووق

__ لو بيدي لكان أصوت لكل الأعضاء __






تحياتي
.....ولد المدينه.....

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اني اصوت الى الاسم اللي عاجبني ..

اهات كربلاء ..

----------


## كونــــــــان

والله كونان عن نفسه بصوت الى حاله 
أحسن حل علشان ماأحد يزعل وأتكلم عن جد مو أمزح أصوت الى كونـــان 
باي

----------


## النور المؤمل

*السلام عليكم* 
*مشكورين على الموضوع* 
*هلا اختي ضوى مشكورة  لان عجبش اسمي* 


*هذا من ذوقش وعيونش الحلوة* 


*راح ارجع مرة ثانية واصوت ....*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا بصراحه عاجبني اسم شجون ال البيت 
واذا يمكن اسم ثاني فهو روح البراءه
اثنيهم حلوين ييل مع ان الاغلبيه اسماؤهم حلوه لكن ذوله احلاهم بالنسبه لي
ومشكوره غناتي على الفكره
تحياتي
ريووووووووووش

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بصراحه في القاب حلوه بس انا عاجبني اسمي جدا ولو مو عاجبني هاللقب كان ماغيرت أسمي الأولي  ممكن ماتحسبون لي ولا نقطة لأني أصوت لأسمي
تحيـــــــــاتي ... اللؤلؤ المكنون

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووكـ*
*مبروووووووووووووووكـ اختي وحبيبتي الغاليه*
 *للدموووووووع احساس ومبرووووووووووووووووووووووووكـ لكم كلكم احبتي اعضاء* *الناصره*


*وتشكرين اختي الغاليه دمعه على السطور على جهوودج الرائع*
*الله يعطيج العافيه*

*تحيااتي لكموووووو*

----------


## همسة ألم

ألف ألف مبروووووووووووك خيه 
أسم حلو وصاحبتها احلى ...
موفقه

----------


## أسرار الليل

الفـ الفـ مبرووووكـ حبيبتي ..
تستاهلينـ كل خير غنااتوو 
ومبرووكـ مرهـ فانيه

----------


## ورده محمديه

خيتنا لدموع احساس اسم رائع وصاحبته اروع *
*
****

وتستاهلي كل خير
وشكر خاص لصاحب هالفكره من جد موضوع روعـــــــــــــهـ
وياللا نستنى تصويت جديد ورابح جديد

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم* 


*كل عام وأنتم بألف خير*


*وألف ألف ألف ألف ألف*
*ألف ألف ألف ألف*
* ألف ألف ألف*
*ألف ألف*
*ألف*
*مبروووووووووووووووكـ* 


*لخيتي الغالية للدموع احساس*


*اسمكـِ  رائع والأروع شخصكـِ*


*دمتِ بجمال روحكـِ*


*تستاهلين كل الخير والجميع كذلكـ*



*ومجدداً مبروكـ لكـِ وللجميع*


*جُلّ شكري لصاحب الفكرة الرائعة ولأختي الغالي**ة*
* دمعة على السطور لجهودها المبذو**لة*

*الله يعطيكم ألف عافية*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

الف الف الف الف الف الف
الف الف الف الف الف 
الف الف الف الف 
الف الف الف 
الف الف 
الف 
مـــبـــروووووكـــ
أختي الغاليه
للدموووع إحسااااس
تستاهلين كل خير 
موفقه لكل خير
شكر خاص الي أختي الغاليه
دمعة على السطووور
يعطيج 
الف الف الف
عافيه على المجهووود الرااائع
موفقه لكل خير
تحياااتي لكم
صوت الاكرف

----------


## جررريح الررروح

الف الف الف
مبـــــــــــــــروك 
للاخت 
للدموع احساس
وان شاء الله اليي رجعة ثاني للتهاني
سلااااااااام

----------


## looovely

الـــف  الـــف الـــف 
    مبــــرووووووووووك
      خيتوووووو تستاهلي كل خير
        اسم حلو وصاحبته احلى
       تحياتي المصحوبة بالدعوات   
              looovely

----------


## MOONY

ألف مبروك 
ألف مبروك
مبروك عليكِ 
تستاهلين كل خير يالغاليه
وألف شكر للأخت العزيزه
دمعه ع السطور
وربي يعطيكِ العافيه
موفقه لكل خير
ومتباركين

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

*ألف ألف ألف مبروك ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*
*صدق تستاهل ..*
*ربي يعطيك العافية أخت دمعة على السطور* 
*و عساكم ع القوة ..*

----------


## شاري الطيب

*اولاُ ابارك للدموع احساس* 
*وثانياً شكر خاص لخيتي دمعة على السطورعلى الجهود الطيبة*
*وثالثاً اشكر لكل من صوت باسمي*
*الله لايحرمنا من التاس الطيبين*
*ربي يعطيكم الف عافية*
*تحيااااااااتي للجميع*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*كانت أحلى مفاجئهـ ،،*
*كل الشكر لـ كل من صوت لي ،،*
*وأنتخب أسمي ،،*
*و كل الشكر لـ كل من جاء مهنئا إياي ،،*
*وربي يباركـ فيكم كلكم ،،*
*و ما يحرمنا منكم ،،*
*خااالص التحاايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## رحيل القلب

مبرووووووووووووووووووك أخيتي

انا توني شايفة الموضوع الحين
كنت مفتكرة التصويت لساته قائم
قلت احلى اسم عاجبني
للدموع احساس
تستاهلين عزيزتي
انا قلت لك قبل انه اسمك حلو كتيييييييييييير

تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> مبرووووووووووووووووووك أخيتي
> 
> انا توني شايفة الموضوع الحين
> كنت مفتكرة التصويت لساته قائم
> قلت احلى اسم عاجبني
> للدموع احساس
> تستاهلين عزيزتي
> انا قلت لك قبل انه اسمك حلو كتيييييييييييير 
> تحياتي....
> ...



* اللهـ يباركـ بـ حياتكـ ياالـ غلا ،،*
*تسلمي لي حبابهـ ،،*
*جمال الأسم يكمن في جمال روح قارئهـ ،،*
*و إعجابكـ بـ أسمي ،،*
*ذاكـ دليل على جمال و روعة روحكـ الخلابهـ ،،*
*كل الشكر لكـ يا ذوق ،،*
*خاااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## احلى غرام

ألـــــــــــــف مبروووووووك اختي ....

صج انه اسم رااااائع ,,,

اصوووووت إلى .. :

للدمـــــوع احساس ...

حكــــــــــــــــــت ية حب  ,,,

----------


## hope

الف مبروووووك حبيبتي 

أسمك يستاهل الفوز بلا شك 
وتستاهلي كل خيير

تحيااتي

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*أحلى غرام ،،*
*و ،،*
*hope ،،*
*اللهـ يباركـ فيكم ،،*
*و يحفظكم و يخليكم ،،*
*كل الشكر لـ جمااااال توقفكم ،،*
*و عذوبة مشاعركم ،،*
*خاااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------

